# *solved* Kernel hang with >3.2.1-gentoo-r2

## gaebb3r

Hi,

hope somebody can help me.

Currently I have a kernel 3.2.1-gentoo-r2-default running which doesn't have any problems (besides no X any more with the latest nvidia-drivers  :Smile: ).

When I upgrade to any kernel that is newer than that the system hangs after booting the kernel, it won't start any init scripts.

It's possible that I've set something in the kernel .config that my system doesn't like...  :Wink: 

How can I check what's the problem when booting the kernel?

Is it possible to enable a step-by-step information about the processes during the kernel boot?

Many thanks for any hints!

Cheers

----------

## DONAHUE

either

if your computer cpu is x86 or x86_64, suggest starting with a base kernel configuration from http://kernel-seeds.org/ ,then adding drivers for your hardware to build a clean working kernel. working with kernel seeds is the howto

or

build a config for an up to date kernel, compile it, try it, what is on the screen when it hangs? -- if a lot post a picture 

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

lspci -k | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /proc/cpuinfo

emerge --info | wgetpaste
```

post the urls returned

----------

## WvR

Are the HDDs detected? If not, you may have forgotten to compile the required file system support into the kernel.

----------

## gaebb3r

Thank you for your help.

Yesterday I copied the config from my running kernel from /proc/config.gz to the directory of the new kernel 3.4.9 and tried an upgrade with this "clean" config.

Now the system runs properly with the new kernel. So I must have set something in the .config manually which I didn't remember...

Thanks DONAHUE and WvR!

Cheers

----------

## WvR

Remember: when you change to a new kernel:

- use "eselect kernel list" to get a list of the available kernel sources

- use "eselect kernel set N" to select the N'th kernel source

- Always copy the .config file to the new kernel source dir: 

```
 > cd /usr/src/linux

> cp ../old_kernel_dir/.config .config
```

- Run 

```
 > make oldconfig 
```

 (this sets up all the options of the old kernel in the new kernel source directory - this step is very important!!!)

- Save the new kernel config

- run 

```
 > make menconfig 
```

 if you want

- run 

```
 > make && make modules_install 
```

- copy the new kernel to /boot 

```
 > cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzimage /boot/your_kernel_name 
```

- set grub / lilo to boot the new kernel

----------

